# مكيف السبلت نزول الماء من الداخل



## الواصل/م (6 مايو 2012)

السلام علكيم

في مكيف السبلت ماهو سبب نزول الماء من الداخل ​


----------



## احمد البكة (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم........اخي الفاضل هناك عدة اسباب ومنها 1.تنظيم درجة الحرارة على اقل درجة وفترة الاشتغال طويلة جدا
2.السبلت مركب بدون زاوية ميلان بأتجاه انبوب التصريف
3.انسداد في انبوبة التصريف من الاوساخ والغبار


----------



## afgh (9 مايو 2012)

نزول الماء من الداخل 
اولا انسداد بمجارى الهواء بالمكيف او اتساخ الفلتر 
ثانيا قلة الشحنه (الفريون)داخل الوحده
ثالثا اتساخ الحوض وانسداد فتحة تسريب الما اوانسداد بخرطوم التصريف 
زاوية ميل الفانه الداخليه غير مضبوط


----------

